# Longing for the dog days of summer



## BigAl RIP

Its funny how life goes . Never sure what is around the next corner . Never knowing when you might  have that Curve Ball aimed at you that you never saw coming . Life should be lived to the fullest with Family and Friends . Laughter is good for the soul . I had always wished that when the final day came that I would go quickly ..... now I am not so sure . 

   My concerns are not for me but my love ones . Did I do enough ? Are they ready to go on without my  guidance . Did I really do enough to insure their well being and safety .Its no longer about me or what I want but what I leave behind that matters . I find that I now fill my spare time looking at different life scenarios to correct unfinished matters in my life while I can . Its not Monetary issues but real life issues that we all let slide to the side in life  , thinking we will address them later . Later may never come .

  I will miss the long dog days of summer , sitting on a porch swing and sharing good conversation with the people I love .

   How much time we each have is only known by God . That course was mapped out at our birth . 

  No longer do I jump to the urge to be the best at my chosen profession or a success in business .You can not buy happiness . I now look at success in life as the friends and family that I have  acquired along the way . I wish I had realized that more as a young man .
 So how shall I spent my remaining time  in life ?  By  trying to look at every situation in life through other peoples eyes and attempting to  understand their feelings . Respecting the right for them to say they disagree . Bending down and giving a helping hand when ever I can . I know I will still stumble at times , old habits are hard to break . 

 These are the ramblings of a old man . Why is it that the true wisdom always comes later in life instead of earlier .Some things cannot be taught in schools or colleges . It has been a heck of a ride .


----------



## REDDOGTWO

I did not realize that you were an old man.


----------



## BigAl RIP

REDDOGTWO said:


> I did not realize that you were an old man.


 
 Its not the years but the miles on me . That ladder to success came with a steep price


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Yes it does.  I am guessing that I am close to your age and have been unemployable by choice for fifteen years.  I know what you are talking about.

 Just went for a ride on the Harley for a ice cream, doable, but need another mirror on the left side with enhanced vision to compensate for what was lost with the stroke last summer.

  When doing we overdid it and left our bodies go.  That is the price we paid and now must make up for it.


----------



## mla2ofus

I think the best saying on life in general is: "we all learn too little too late".
                                            Mike


----------



## JEV

My mother had a yellow tape dispenser that said;

"_We grow too old soon, and too late smart._"

I just posted this on facelessbook this morning...

Musings of a Baby Boomer

 Take a moment right now and ask yourself this; If you needed someone to  bail you out of jail (no questions asked), pick you up because your car  broke down 15 miles from home, or go and get you some medication to  relieve a bad cold because you feel like shit and don't want to crawl  out from under the blankets, who could you absolutely, positively count  on to drop what they are doing and come to your aid? This is how you  separate your friends list from your acquaintances list. You will notice  one is much shorter than the other, and you need to cultivate and  nurture that short list as we get older, because we are going to need  each other more and more.


Lastly, I received this link in my email last night. The guy makes sense, especially for us "Boomers."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xoPCIUwc4zY


----------



## BigAl RIP

JEV said:


> My mother had a yellow tape dispenser that said;
> 
> "_We grow too old soon, and too late smart._"
> 
> I just posted this on facelessbook this morning...
> 
> Musings of a Baby Boomer
> 
> Take a moment right now and ask yourself this; If you needed someone to bail you out of jail (no questions asked), pick you up because your car broke down 15 miles from home, or go and get you some medication to relieve a bad cold because you feel like shit and don't want to crawl out from under the blankets, who could you absolutely, positively count on to drop what they are doing and come to your aid? This is how you separate your friends list from your acquaintances list. You will notice one is much shorter than the other, and you need to cultivate and nurture that short list as we get older, because we are going to need each other more and more.
> 
> 
> Lastly, I received this link in my email last night. The guy makes sense, especially for us "Boomers."
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xoPCIUwc4zY


 
  I have always been able to count my friends on one hand . The type of people who are always there for you . 
 #1 best friend in the world is my wife . Nothing in life is worth living without that Great Lady by my side . She has taken me on trips to see wonderful things she saw as a child and we never left the house ....! I see them through her beautiful eyes . We think the same thoughts . We reach across  to each other at the same time without knowing it , to hold hands . Spooky .....

  Wish I had about another 50 years to hold that gal in my arms .

Yep,,,, Dog Days of Summer is my favorite time . Good friends , Good times .

 Just watchin the world go by .


----------

